
Facebook: Give us your credit card and pals' addresses as GIFTS - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/16/facebook_gifts_relaunch/
======
swohns
Roll out was a huge event in NYC, very cool that Microsoft, Google and FB have
all chosen the city to do their big rollouts now. Still a bit worried about FB
shifting focus from communication to Ecom, pushing product instead of
communication.

